# Should Nate Wolters continue to start at PG?



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wolters has looked better than advertised after being pressed into action early this season. He has natural pg instincts and looks to be in total control of the offense when on the floor. So far he is sporting a 5:1 assist to turnover ratio as opposed to Brandon Knights career average of 3:2. Knight seems like he would be best utilized as a scoring threat off ball off thebench as a combo guard while Wolters and Ridnour handle the majority of the ball handling. When we acquired Knight the knock on him is that he was a sg being forced into a pg role... I personally feel like the Bucks need to put these guys in the best position to succeed not only for the team but for the player. I dont want to see Knight struggle to be something he is not at the expense of Wolters playing time. Thoughts?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Knight's always going to be a combo guard, so I'm fine with keeping Wolters at PG.


----------



## Badger36 (Nov 11, 2013)

I like Wolters at PG.


----------

